# Positive thoughts and energy needed for Hurley...



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will say a prayer for Hurley. He is gorgeous and hopefully will be ok. (((HUGS))) for the both of you.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

Absolutely!!! I hope everything goes well for Hurley and that he gets better soon! Best of Luck Hurley!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck wishes being sent for Hurley


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be thinking of your precious Hurley. I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful dog...my prayers are with him.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

What a beautiful boy! Lots of warm prayers coming his way from sunny Florida!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my what a beautiful boy I hope all goes well he will be in my thoughts as will you please keep us posted.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww thank you everyone, he is a very pretty boy isn't he....

OK well I have been beside myself all day, even broke out in hives. Hubby and I discussed it for quite a while. I left for a few hours to bounce things off my parents (they love my dogs as much as I do). Hubby took care of it for me, the Vets office called to confirm and he cancelled LOL. 

We are going to another Vet tomorrow morning for a second opinion and blood work first. I would rather start there than with something invasive right away. I have been after my vet for months to do a full thyroid panel and other blood work on Hurley, he keeps telling me it's not necessary. I love that he is not test happy, but it also drives me crazy at times. I trust his opinion, and he is an awesome surgeon, but sometimes I just need to get that second opinion.

Hurley can still use your prayers and positive thoughts, but the skin biopsies wll probably be held off until some time next week.

Thanks again,

Julie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*hurley*

*HURLEY IS a gorgeous boy!!*

I will say big prayers for him I'm sure the vet is aware of his epilepsy and will take precautions.

Please let us know if they find he has a zinc deficiency.

My Smooch, 11 year Old Gold. Ret. girl just had TPLO surgery under anesthesia on March 18. They did a wellness blood test first and thought Smooch was in good condition. My other baby is a 10 year old Samoyed, named Snobear.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Your Hurley is such a handsome boy! I don't blame you for wanting a second opinion. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Praying for handsome Hurley! We had Mals and know all about the zinc problems these guys can have....my very best to you and Hurley.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good thoughts and wishes for Hurley. Follow your heart on his care.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you all,

We just got back from another Vet. She was very thorough, and very expensive eek!
She did tons of blood work, some skin scrapings, etc.

She feels the skin biopsy may still be needed, but would rather go all the other routes first. We are weaning him off the prednisone, hopefully he will feel better soon. She doesn't think he should be on the prednisone when they do skin biopsies anyway. 

We should get most of the results back today, I am hoping for good news. She is leanng towards zinc deficiency also, and we are hoping we can take care of that easily enough.

Thanks again,

Julie


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I hope everything works out for you. Give Hurley a pat on the head for me 

Prednisone is NASTY NASTY stuff, whether taken by human or dog.

My Mom is end-stage COPD, and she has to take this if her lungs get too much fluid in them. Problem is, she is also diabetic and we've seen glucose readings in excess of 600 when she takes Prednisone.

Not to mention all the other unpleasant side effects.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Praying for good results for your handsome Hurley. It sounds like you found an excellent Vet for a second opinion. I so hope this will be easily remedied, and he will be feeling much better soon. :smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Glad*

Glad to hear you got a second opinion.

Praying for good results for you and your ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS BOY!!!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I finally heard back from the Vet yesterday. All of Hurleys blood work was awesome... his liver enzymes were ever so slightly elevated but that is from the pheno and prednisone, so she was not concerned. Amazingly his thyroid is just fine...which surprised her too because pheno usually causes a low reading. All other things were perfect so no signs of it being auto immune related in his blood work. His scrapings were all negative for mites or fungus of any type. So she is agreeing with my original hunch that this is zinc deficiency - my other vet kept fighting that LOL.

The zinpro I had ordered is the correct course of treatment for him, she worked up the correct dosing for Hurley, and he will be off the prednisone after Saturday. Hopefully I will get my happy go lucky boy back.

Thanks again everyone,

Julie


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I so glad to hear things are working out better for Hurley!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news and hopefully this will put Hurley on the road to recovery. And you can get your handsome boy back to his spunky self.


----------

